# Feed the Hate boys!!



## tjl1388 (Jan 20, 2013)

Cause unlike matty ice, Ray Lewis is headed to the SUPER BOWL!!!


Keep feeding the hate, keep thinking you know about things you have no idea. Keep telling yourself it has nothing to do with being upset it's not your team and he's not from your school. 

New England has the highest scoring offense in the NFL by over a 100 points and Baltimore just held them to ONE TD. 


The man leads the LEAGUE in this years playoffs in tackles, minutes, and plays. 

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, I think I like him now since he is going to the super bowl.

I think it's pretty silly you support him because he went Miami but make fun of Te'o and I'm sure Tebow.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 20, 2013)

No hate for Ray. Above average linebacker fortunate to be surrounded by 10 other great defensive players and coaches. Blessed that the justice system gave him a break. I do get that upset feeling in my stomach when he turns on the tears, though. Congrats Ravens, they came to play.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2013)

Who would you rather keep your children for a week tj? Matty ice or Ray.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> I think it's pretty silly you support him because he went Miami but make fun of Te'o and I'm sure Tebow.



Darn right I make fun of those two. One has an invisible girlfriend and the other couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat. And they play for two teams that I hate.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Who would you rather keep your children for a week tj? Matty ice or Ray.



Ray. Period. 

I've met Ray and his son who is attending UM and wouldn't hesitate for a single second to allow Ray to watch my kids. 

Not saying Matt is a bad guys because he is not. I like him as a player and think he is a fine young man.


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Who would you rather keep your children for a week tj? Matty ice or Ray.



Ray is a changed man and played for Miami. His buddies wear their hats sideways. Just because they have a mind of preschoolers don't mean they play like them.


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

Scum bag Lewis headed to New Orleans. I hope they hide all of their women and children.....


----------



## Curlydog (Jan 20, 2013)

Hope he doesn't have a knife.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 21, 2013)

thought for sur NE would win this one,anyways,congrats to BALT. for the win but,not to the thug you support.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 21, 2013)

Yea he put on quite show...... During the national anthem.....


Thug ...... That is all.

Well add drama queen to that... Hate?...do you have a stronger word I could use?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 21, 2013)

My hero


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 21, 2013)

Ray will be in trouble with the law within a couple years. Count on it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 21, 2013)

I like Ray Lewis, and always have.  The over the top drama is starting to get a little old.  My wife pointed out that, after the game yesterday, he waited until all the media surrounded him to fall out out on the ground and start laying it on thick.  She says he's no different than the "professional mourners" on Best Funeral Ever.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Ray. Period.
> 
> I've met Ray and his son who is attending UM and wouldn't hesitate for a single second to allow Ray to watch my kids.
> 
> Not saying Matt is a bad guys because he is not. I like him as a player and think he is a fine young man.







There's one born everyday . . .


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 21, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Ray will be in trouble with the law within a couple years. Count on it.



Care to put your posting privileges on the line over that one?



Keep at it, Ray needs all the hate he can get. 








Needless to say I win no matter who wins the game. I would love for Ed Reed to get a ring and ride off into the sunset but Frank Gore is one of my favorite Canes as well.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Cause unlike matty ice, Ray Lewis is headed to the SUPER BOWL!!!
> 
> 
> Keep feeding the hate, keep thinking you know about things you have no idea. Keep telling yourself it has nothing to do with being upset it's not your team and he's not from your school.
> ...




Ray Lewis was an accomplise to murder. You know it just like everyone else does. The only thing we dont know is if he was directly responsible for any deaths, or, that he just covered for his 2 buddies until he thought it might be better to turn on them becuase it didn't look good for him. Well, we don't know where the white suit is as well?

You meeting him or him going to the superbowl does not change one single fact that we DO know from that night. Do you have some info regarding the documented testimony we all know about? Becuse if you do, I wouldn't mind knowing what it is? Because surely someone with any thinking skills wouldn't paint him as a man that didn't have anything to do with those 2 murders just becuase he played for a team you like or becuase you meet him?


----------



## David Parker (Jan 21, 2013)

It's all due to the hype of getting brother vs brother in SB 47.  Ray was fine until he started opening his mouth and relishing the spotlight.  I pull for the Ravens btw.


----------



## tcward (Jan 21, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Ray will be in trouble with the law within a couple years. Count on it.



Yeah he has finished his NFL career and can concentrate on the 'street'


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2013)

Another Super Bowl...hopefully not another murder.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's one born everyday . . .



One what Quack? 

Go ahead, call me what you want. 

Problem is your not a dog or Bama fan so you can only make thinly veiled attempts at personal attacks and not the real thing.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 21, 2013)

These posts are offensive and unsensitive to my feelings.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 21, 2013)

Down right "UN Patriotic"


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Care to put your posting privileges on the line over that one?



Nope, I don't bet. But, it will happen. Like I said, count on it.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 21, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Ray Lewis was an accomplise to murder. You know it just like everyone else does. The only thing we dont know is if he was directly responsible for any deaths, or, that he just covered for his 2 buddies until he thought it might be better to turn on them becuase it didn't look good for him. Well, we don't know where the white suit is as well?
> 
> You meeting him or him going to the superbowl does not change one single fact that we DO know from that night. Do you have some info regarding the documented testimony we all know about? Becuse if you do, I wouldn't mind knowing what it is? Because surely someone with any thinking skills wouldn't paint him as a man that didn't have anything to do with those 2 murders just becuase he played for a team you like or becuase you meet him?



Even the prosecutors said that he killed no one; that they charged him so they could get him to testify about his friends. I'll give detractors the fact that being forced to talk about two murders is not an honorable thing, but calling Lewis a killer (not you specifically) is obviously inaccurate.  Not that it matters on teh interwebz.





Paymaster said:


> Nope, I don't bet. But, it will happen. Like I said, count on it.



Better chance of the leg humpers winning a title ie; isn't gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## tcward (Jan 21, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> These posts are offensive and unsensitive to my feelings.



Is this you Ray?


----------



## tcward (Jan 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Cause unlike matty ice, Ray Lewis is headed to the SUPER BOWL!!!
> 
> 
> Keep feeding the hate, keep thinking you know about things you have no idea. Keep telling yourself it has nothing to do with being upset it's not your team and he's not from your school.
> ...




Talk about a man crush....


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ps, love the new avatar TC.


----------



## tcward (Jan 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Ps, love the new avatar TC.



Great ain't it TJ?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 21, 2013)

tcward said:


> Great ain't it TJ?



It did make me actually laugh out loud.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> It did make me actually laugh out loud.



Yep, that's a good one!


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 21, 2013)

tcward said:


> Is this you Ray?



You blew my cover!


----------



## marknga (Jan 21, 2013)

I ain't no hater but I still think he should be in jail.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I would love for Ed Reed to get a ring and ride off into the sunset but Frank Gore is one of my favorite Canes as well.



Who knows?  Maybe Boldin will be able to bail them out again in New Orleans.


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2013)

He's just misunderstood.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 22, 2013)

From Wes Welker's wife-

"Proud of my husband and the Pats. By the way, if anyone is bored, please go to Ray Lewis' Wikipedia page. 6 kids 4 wives. Acquitted for murder. Paid a family off. Yay. What a hall of fame player! A true role model!" 

http://m.espn.go.com/nfl/story?storyId=8867098


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 22, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> From Wes Welker's wife-
> 
> "Proud of my husband and the Pats. By the way, if anyone is bored, please go to Ray Lewis' Wikipedia page. 6 kids 4 wives. Acquitted for murder. Paid a family off. Yay. What a hall of fame player! A true role model!"
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/nfl/story?storyId=8867098



Google Wes Welkers wife.... 

Much better read.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 22, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> From Wes Welker's wife-
> 
> "Proud of my husband and the Pats. By the way, if anyone is bored, please go to Ray Lewis' Wikipedia page. 6 kids 4 wives. Acquitted for murder. Paid a family off. Yay. What a hall of fame player! A true role model!"
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/nfl/story?storyId=8867098



Way to stay classy Mrs Welker! She should become a member here!


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> Way to stay classy Mrs Welker! She should become a member here!



Yea, I'm sure it's only this forum. Talk about class. Ray Lewis? Dancing like a fool and flopping around on the ground. Couldn't get his pads off fast enough to get some camera time. Coming in on offense to dance.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> Yea, I'm sure it's only this forum. Talk about class. Ray Lewis? Dancing like a fool and flopping around on the ground. Couldn't get his pads off fast enough to get some camera time. Coming in on offense to dance.



Yep, he's an attention - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Yep, he's an attention - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.



Switch places with Gonzalez. He would have been rolling around crying. His teammates carrying him off the field. Crying in the locker room. Cameras all around. Woe is me. Look how good I turned out. He should be crying about how lucky he is to live in a country where the so called celebrities and people who come from nothing get free passes.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 22, 2013)

If he wins the Super Bowl it just might be the last of me around here....


----------



## ThaDuck (Jan 22, 2013)

Here we go again.....  Couldn't you just call up the previous thread to read about your "feelings" about Ray?

Poor little dead horse....


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 22, 2013)

You guys need to be more sensitive!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 22, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> From Wes Welker's wife-
> 
> "Proud of my husband and the Pats. By the way, if anyone is bored, please go to Ray Lewis' Wikipedia page. 6 kids 4 wives. Acquitted for murder. Paid a family off. Yay. What a hall of fame player! A true role model!"
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/nfl/story?storyId=8867098


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2013)

ThaDuck said:


> Here we go again.....  Couldn't you just call up the previous thread to read about your "feelings" about Ray?
> 
> Poor little dead horse....



Yes.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 22, 2013)

ThaDuck said:


> Here we go again.....  Couldn't you just call up the previous thread to read about your "feelings" about Ray?
> 
> Poor little dead horse....



Couldn't you just choose to not click on this thread and save yourself the trouble of typing a completely worthless response to my thread?

Yeah, thought so.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 22, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> From Wes Welker's wife-
> 
> "Proud of my husband and the Pats. By the way, if anyone is bored, please go to Ray Lewis' Wikipedia page. 6 kids 4 wives. Acquitted for murder. Paid a family off. Yay. What a hall of fame player! A true role model!"
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/nfl/story?storyId=8867098



Sounds like Welker told his woman to go make him a sammich and shut the heck up.

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story...wes-welker-wife-apologizes-ray-lewis-comments


----------



## ThaDuck (Jan 22, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Couldn't you just choose to not click on this thread and save yourself the trouble of typing a completely worthless response to my thread?
> 
> Yeah, thought so.



Maybe if you would have included your man crush’s name in the title I wouldn't have clicked on it.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 22, 2013)

ThaDuck said:


> Maybe if you would have included your man crush’s name in the title I wouldn't have clicked on it.



Don't let your jealousy get in the way of seeing yourself to the door....


----------



## Curlydog (Jan 22, 2013)

MAN CRUSH


----------



## ThaDuck (Jan 22, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Don't let your jealousy get in the way of seeing yourself to the door....



What ever that means...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 23, 2013)

Just Stopped by to spew some hate.....


THUG.....


K....


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 23, 2013)

Name calling get's us nowhere.....


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

To HATE you have to CARE!


----------

